# Losing progress in a game.



## rhinoo (Oct 1, 2018)

We have all had a time were we forgot to save a game and lost a hell of an amount of progress. What are you stories?

Mine happened yesterday. I was playing Pokemon Pearl and my game froze. Then I realised that I last saved yesterday. I raged. And that's why I went to sleep at 1:00am in the morning.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 1, 2018)

It's happened a lot in my days of Gameboy Color and Gamecube, and playing ACNL when the back of my 3DS was loose (the screws were scewed, long story). So there was a while of having to be extremely careful even touching it til it was fixed. Til then, if I knocked it the wrong way even the slightest, I'd lose my progress ;-;

Oh and of course when playing online games and getting kicked kinda stories. Happened a lot in Destiny 1 when my Xbox 360 had a faulty receiver. Good times.


----------



## chet_manley (Oct 1, 2018)

I always remembered a friend in middle school talking about the first _Max Payne_ game for X-Box. "I accidentally quick saved while I was falling off a building, so every time I load it I just immediately die."

I've lost some serious progress in a few games, but it never really bothers me. The most frequent example was probably _Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind_ because I put so much damned time into that game and there were a few times that it froze.

I also like doing franchise runs in sports games (namely MLB games) and one time the power went out while I was saving my third-year franchise. Lost all the progress. Now I keep two saves so I, at worst, just lose a single game instead of multiple seasons and roster decisions.


----------



## Hellfish (Oct 1, 2018)

I've never forgotten to save since I normally bind a quick save on my PC or save very frequently. Unfortunately my brother has overwritten my 300-500 hours saves on games like Skyrim. It has killed any reason for me to want to play the game again and I just cant get back into it...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 2, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> We have all had a time were we forgot to save a game and lost a hell of an amount of progress. What are you stories?
> 
> Mine happened yesterday. I was playing Pokemon Pearl and my game froze. Then I realised that I last saved yesterday. I raged. And that's why I went to sleep at 1:00am in the morning.



I had that same thing happen with Neptunia Re;birth 2. I had played the game for probably about 8 hours or so since I had last saved last and then the game locked up on me. I got annoyed enough with it that I haven't touched the game since. Why? Because all of the progress I had lost was tedious grinding stuff. It wasn't actual story progression. That was back in January or February I think. I haven't felt like doing any of that again.


----------



## smonikkims (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't really have any stories but I have to say this is the worst thing ever and mostly the reason I'm now planning on getting AC Switch digitally - the reason being that I'm experiencing a lot of my cartridge games for DS disconnecting (they're old) and of course it wouldn't be a problem if you could continue the game when the connection was re-established but I don't think this is the case on the Switch either  I just hate to lose any progress at all even if it's a little bit.


----------



## Ellexi (Oct 8, 2018)

I?ve always been good about this, but the one thing that hurts is a game that?s not well optimized and crashes randomly. I bring you to FFXV: at the time I didn?t know it had issues with RAM and so it would randomly exit the game with no error dialogue or anything. And poof - there went my save file.

I get upset when I lose progress and it?s not actually my fault. Like I can take it when I?m too stupid to save, but if it?s not that then it just is painful.


----------



## Romaki (Oct 8, 2018)

I deleted my Mad Max save file, that's the only time I ever clicked delete instead of continue and didn't pay attention. 8 hours worth of collecting and exploring gone. It could be much worse, but that's still a lot of gameplay to lose. Especially when you just got passed the first huge chunk of the game and just wanna continue with the campaign.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh dear, in Skyward Sword, when you beat the game, it will tell you that you can play the game again in hero mode. It clearly stated that my all of my progress will be lost but I assumed that it won't happen for whatever reason. I went ahead and got surprised that I had to beat the game the second time around. I planned to just roam around after beating the final boss but nope.


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm an absolute monster when it comes to losing my progress in games. I frequently, while playing new leaf, just turn my 3ds when I'm done playing instead of saving.
The worst example is me deleting my saves in games out of boredom. I lost several hundred hours of pokemon black 2 because I decided that I was bored with the game, and it was my first playthrough too. The reset I regret the most was on my original blue 3ds, right from launch. I decided to factory reset it, and there shouldn't have been any issues with that, right? Well, when you first boot up a factory restarted 3ds, it has you do calibration tests, and my 3d slider was completely busted on my 3ds, which meant I couldn't get past the calibration screens for the 3d slider, since there isn't a way I know of that could bypass them without SICK HAX, which I just don't have the skill to do.


----------



## lars708 (Oct 9, 2018)

I forgot to save Xenoblade Chronicles (the Wii game) after having played through 25% of the game. I knew that the game didn't have auto save and I should have saved it more often (or save when the game tells me to) but for some reason I didn't. Then during a boss fight we had a power outage! So there goes all my progress. I never have been able to motivate myself to play through the game again, losing progress in video games really stings


----------



## Tao (Oct 9, 2018)

I loaded an auto/quicksave in Divinity Original Sin 2 once because I accidentally pressed the wrong button killing a bunch of guards, civilians and potential quest NPCS. The game usually autosaves pretty regularly and I'll quicksave regularly too, but turns out the last time the game saved was over an hour earlier.

I just stopped playing and didn't play it again until the definitive edition came out.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 14, 2019)

Does a broken memory card which caused a massive lost of game progress count too? Because this
happened to me with a memory card for the Game Cube back then. My shelf where my GC stand on
it got knocked over, and of course the cube had to land on that side where the memory card was in
it. The console was luckily fine, but not the card, it got broken by this and later my GC was not able
to read the card anymore. Lost lots of save files and I was more than just sad about it.

Other than that, I forgot many times to save my game, like while playing Pokemon on the DS
back then, I made a huge step forward into the story and silly me just turned off the DS and
later was wondering why I was back on my old save point. I also lost a few times progress
because I forgot to charged my DS/3DS and then the console said bye bye to the dumbst
moment where I couldn't save my game anymore because it was too late.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 15, 2019)

I don't think it happened to me yet.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 15, 2019)

One of our NES consoles has a bit of a problem with reading the games, so you have to wiggle the game cart a little bit to get it working. This sometimes results in game data being lost, unfortunately. I've had my saves in The Legend of Zelda wiped too many times. Not the biggest of problem since Zelda is a game you can beat in a couple of sittings if you know the game.

The only other time I can remember losing a save file was when my friend, who I had lent my PS1 memory card to, accidently saved over my Lv. 99 save on Final Fantasy VII. He was a bit embarrassed when he returned my memory card. lol I later discovered that I had a duplicate file saved in slot 15. I usually keep duplicates just in case something like this would happen.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

Happened a lot when I was playing fallout 3! I wouldn't save often and the game would crash a lot... so sometimes I would loos more than 2 hours of gameplay just like that... thanks god i found that fan-made patch afterwards! Same for fallout new vegas, everytime I'd enter a house my game would freeze instantly. Again, a fan-made patch removed all the crashes and allowed for a nice experience.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

BaCk In my dAy...

i accidentaly knocked my power cord for my NES and it fell out while i was playing SMB3. Sad times.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Aug 19, 2019)

Pok?mon Sun, I totally blanked on how to save, assumed it would auto-save, and turned it off.

It did not auto-save. My one consolation was that I was already going to be deleting the profile soon anyway.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 24, 2019)

Oh, I had something similar happen to me when I played Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of the Sky.

I had about a day of progress: opening up treasures, doing missions to hatch eggs, training Pok?mon I liked in easier dungeons to level them up and take them with me to Zero Isles. And then I decided to go to North Isle. I thought "Well, this island is easy. I beat it all the time. I just want a few extra stat enhancers and gummies to feed my favorite weaker Pokemon, so I can take them along with me in harder dungeons". I was around floor 50-60? and I put my DS in sleep mode, and decided to go to sleep myself and continue where I left off the next day. But then I forgot I had it on the desk next to me and the DS fell and the game crashed...






I was so pissed that day that I gave Mystery Dungeon a long rest and decided to play another game unrelated to Pokemon or Dungeon exploring just to not be reminded of it.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2019)

Lost 14hrs progress on _The Sims 3_ once. I wasn't happy.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Sep 24, 2019)

In Bravely Default, I had auto-battle engaged, and I was letting the characters grind up their levels. 
I should've paid a little more attention to them, as their health got low when I wasn't looking, and they got KO'ed by an an unexpectedly stronger opponent. 
3hours. 3 full hours of levels and loot lost-- which normally is water under the bridge, but at the time, I had no time to fix it. I was angry. That being said, i didn't let that happen again.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 24, 2019)

Most recently, losing a days worth of work on my stardew farm because I briefly paused it to eat dinner. When I came back, my friend told me to join them on Splatoon. I forgot about sleeping/saving and exited the program :<


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

I was always in a limbo of no progress for so long.  I was too young to understand to write down a password which was how games "saved" awhile back.  I've never really had an issue since, but I definitely remember that especially when it meant that Goof Troop would take a whole year to beat.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 25, 2019)

This happens to me all the time. I am pretty aloof and will play a game for hours, forget to save and turn off my console.
Or I don't pay any attention and my DS dies.
Sometimes I do all the right things and save, but will come back to find my save files corrupted or simply never saved.
Like a couple days ago, I was playing My Time At Portia and made sure I went to bed to save my game before hopping off but when I came back on the next day, I found out my game didn't save for 2 in-game days. I was really frustrated lol.
And yesterday, I had got done furnishing my home on acnl but needed to TT forward a day to complete a bridge and forgot to save first. Came back and had my bridge but my house is empty again lol. I can never win.
Growing up though, I've always had games and played many consoles and never once did I ever bothered to get a game saver for any of them. I was just used to having to start a game from the very beginning every time I wanted to play something and that was very normal to me and I was perfectly fine knowing I would never complete a game ever. Till I owned a DS. Then I saw the beauty of being able to save a game and pick back up from where I left my game last. Now I can't stand not being able to save a game, and I'm so thankful modern games allow you to save on them now without any of the extra accessories. I was basically living under a rock before lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 25, 2019)

MapleCake said:


> This happens to me all the time. I am pretty aloof and will play a game for hours, forget to save and turn off my console.
> Or I don't pay any attention and my DS dies.
> Sometimes I do all the right things and save, but will come back to find my save files corrupted or simply never saved.
> Like a couple days ago, I was playing My Time At Portia and made sure I went to bed to save my game before hopping off but when I came back on the next day, I found out my game didn't save for 2 in-game days. I was really frustrated lol.
> ...



I was waiting for the star of the subject to come through.  3 times already~  get it together~


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

I've made a lot of progress in ACNL and then closed the lid without plugging it in. I forget about it, and it dies, and then I lose my progress.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

While I didn't necessarily lose progress the flower sensitivity in ANCL can really go suck it. I was just in the middle of planting, and it decides to kill them all because I didn't water them immediately after???  I know I'm not necessarily green thumbed but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 30, 2019)

This doesn't often happen to me, I get too paranoid and every time I do anything "worth" doing in a game, I save. I save multiple times before closing out for the day too. 

One time though, was on ACNL, where I was wasting hours trying to catch the Gar. Once I had eventually caught it, I rushed to the muesum, donated it and was walking back into my town. SOMEHOW, in the years I have had both the game and 3DS since release, for the first time my cartridge just popped out. Lost the Gar.

I ended up catching it easily the second time ! But man, I was heartbroken. Never had the cartridge randomly pop out since then either though....


----------



## Seastar (Sep 30, 2019)

I've had a lot of cases of this, but thankfully most of them weren't too important to me.
My recent case was one of the Littlest Petshop DS games. It froze when I tapped save, so the entire save was lost. I only just started it a few days before that happened, so it wasn't a big deal, though it killed my motivation to play it.
I lost a Kirby Super Star save due to performing a game freezing glitch over and over. (This was in Kirby's Dream Collection.)
I lost a Pokemon Red save for unknown reasons. I had purchased the game pre-owned and it still had the previous owner's data on it. But one day the title screen glitched and everything was then gone. I assume it was because the game is old.
I lost my original save data on both Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time and Explorers of Sky. How? From cheating because I'm apparently really stupid. Yes, it's all my fault. This was probably the worst case of data loss for me since I really love Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.
There might be more, but I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Oct 30, 2019)

Was playing Pokemon Ranger Shadows of Almia earlier, and I failed a catch. Turns out, when you do that, it sends you back to the last time you saved. And the last time I saved was...

...yeah. I had finally encountered Team Dim Sun and was battling them, but now I have to _put out the Vien Forest fire again_.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Can't remember it happening to me ever, but if it did I will scream painfully.


----------



## Payvia (Feb 24, 2020)

I was playing Harvest Moon: DS Cute one day and I accidentally saved my new file over the old one. And I lost a Nintendogs save a while back. I'm still mourning over it, lol.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

i can?t think of any specific memories but i?ve had a few times where i made a lot of progress in a game and stopped playing only to return later and realize none of it saved - definitely an awful feeling lmao


----------



## Noctis (Feb 29, 2020)

Thid happened to me back in the pokemon crystal days but I don't remember what progress I lost. All I remember is that I was mad. I've also done some dumb decisions in pokemon sword and lost some minor progress that made me want to scream.


----------



## Hal (Mar 1, 2020)

A girl I was dating a few years back flipped a light switch that was connected to my PS3,TV,etc. 
The PS3 abruptly shut off and upon reboot, I had lost all data on that system.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 5, 2020)

I was on a long road trip and I brought my gameboy color to play a speedrum pokemon gold on the way there. The save function in the game was messed up so if I turned it off I would lose all my progress. I got super far and then after about five hours on the trip we stopped for gas and I ended up knocking my game boy on the ground and the game froze up. I lost everything and I didn't restart it again on the trip  I'm normally pretty good about saving my progress at important points but I've lost a lot of hours on pokemon games because I forgot to turn off my ds when I was done playing or I breathed on the card slot too hard and froze the game.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 7, 2020)

So I got REALLY far in botw... ended up in a situation where I had to get a new switch and did not know my save data was saved to the specific switch not my account... ;u;
I really want to get back into the game but to have to start ALL OVER from the beginning is making my head spin lol


----------



## PixelSammie (Mar 9, 2020)

My friend accidentally deleted my FFX save right before the last boss. I liked to explore a lot in the game and play minigames so it took me forever to get to that point!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't think this has every really happened to me since ive always been really paranoid about losing progress and save frequently. Now that I think about it maybe there was one time I lost some data in one of the pokemon ranger games, but I don't remember if I reset on purpose or not. haha


----------



## SamXX (Mar 26, 2020)

Yesterday on FFVII on Switch. Had been nearly an hour (and a boss battle) since my last save, and the game crashed. Was so annoyed. So now I don't walk past a save point without saving, even if it's only been a few minutes.


----------

